# I guess it's time.



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to upgrade from my 14oz Stiletto to a Ti-Bone. I mentioned before in a post or two about wanting to frame full time for a while. Well I did a working interview type deal today and I will now be framing full time. I obviously need a Ti-Bone now. I want a set of Oxy bags too but I hate that their options for lefties is limited. Maybe a set of fat lips, we'll see.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

fat lips are way too big for framing, but how are their options for lefties "limited"? I thought you can get every set in lefthand? anyway, go with a McRose set. cheaper than occi and you can get a completely custom set if you email Dennis. crazy fast turnaround too.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

The ones I wanted were a specific set of the adjust to fits with black leather, I forget which now but it was only available for righties. Oxy doesn't seem to give a chit what customers want because I have seen other people ask for the same thing on facebook and they get the same crap response. All the lefty oxy that I have looked at have pockets where they will get in the way or lack pockets where they should be. 

I will have to look again at what they have because I may go with nylon so when they get wet they stay lighter and dry fast. Sucks no where carries any of the lefty stuff in stock.

I will look in to McRose, haven't seen them before.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

definitely go with nylon. I'm happy with my occi bags, but had I known about mcrose when I ordered my occis, I would have went with mcrose. luckily when I bought my occi bags I didn't splurge on a belt and just bought a lowe's cheapie for the meantime cause now I have a custom made mcrose belt coming in the mail for $50 shipped. Dennis made it completely from scratch from my measurements with special items in the colors I wanted in like 3 days.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

NS404 Lite Framer. Finally, a bag with a spot for my pager!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

that's the set I would have gone with if I could do it again. the belt from that set is the belt I have coming but in black with a metal hammer holder and beefed up and riveted "pager slot" so I can clip a clip-on bag or tape or whatever else I want to it.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Your wrist and elbow will thank you but I don't think they drive nails as well as many other framing hammers. Claw seems to always be sharp and mines been quite durable. It's back to being my day to day hammer and I haven't framed full time in 2+ years.

I've been using the same task leather pouches for almost 4 years and have nothing bad to say about them, plenty of life left, they've gotten wet many a times! My $0.02 about leather pouches...


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Occi 9855lh. This is the belt I run. I've had it for four years probably, wears very nice. And their not to big!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I frame full-time with a $13 hickory framer and I don't see the point in dropping $200 on a tibone, but I wasn't gonna argue since stiletto owners on here seem to be pretty brainwashed.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I have the 12 oz hickory, mini 14 and ti bone ll lol


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

What do you left-handers do for tape measures? I would find it irritating with the belt clip on the wrong side.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

I have the 14oz hickory and the 10oz hickory and love them. Even though I don't hand bang all day, the weight savings in my bags is worth it alone. I have thousands of dollars worth of tools for remodeling, so what is a couple hundred for a tool I will have with my all day every day. The only thing I don't like about the hickory is I feel like I have to baby it so I don't break the handle. 

I have thought about just sending in the 14 for the poly handle as I tried someone else's and it was nice and comfy. Are those handles fine for prying nails and blocking? I may try that first.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I've worn this belt for three years and I've really liked it..... I can't see myself spending $200+ on a tool belt. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-12-Pocket-Top-Grain-Rig-HD702587/202311452?N=c27zZrd#


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I used to buy the cheap pouches from home depot and lowes with the same mindset, but they would never last longer than a year and never had good organization or comfort. my set up now cost close to $200 including suspenders and if it lasts as long as it's supposed to (10+ years) then it was worth every penny. if you think about it in the way that you spend $100+ on work boots and hope they last a few years. a quality bags/belts in the same price bracket last a lot longer.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> I've worn this belt for three years and I've really liked it..... I can't see myself spending $200+ on a tool belt.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-12-Pocket-Top-Grain-Rig-HD702587/202311452?N=c27zZrd#


I have those same bags except the leather on might is a really light tan color smooth leather. I love them! They actually work well for me as a lefty and the belt is comfy. My only real grip is there are only the large pockets to put tools in and I would like some more smaller pockets. One more gripe actually, is those damn rivets go under my finger nail when I go to grab something WAY too often.

Oxy and Stiletto are expensive, but they also get used every day. Beats the hell out of those tools you drop big bucks on that sit on the shelf waiting until you need them. As long as they fit my needs and last, I feel like it is money well spent. Beats spending money on booze or cigarettes. I don't drink or smoke and the only other thing I really spend a lot of money on is fishing.

As for lefties and tape measures, mine goes in a pouch on my left bag. If it is clipped to my pocket, it is second nature to flip it around to pull a measurement.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

another carpenter who doesn't smoke or drink. we're a rare breed.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

asgoodasdead said:


> another carpenter who doesn't smoke or drink. we're a rare breed.


Are we supposed to? Because I see no point lol. An occasional coupe of beers at a function sure but seems 3/4 the construction workers get hammered nightly.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

asgoodasdead said:


> another carpenter who doesn't smoke or drink. we're a rare breed.


I'm a carpenter who doesn't smoke, drink a few beers but rarely enough to even get tipsy. Its masons/roofers around here.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> another carpenter who doesn't smoke or drink. we're a rare breed.


I don't smoke or drink either. And I'm a carpenter as well.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I swing a Tibone, and wear Occidental Framers. Neither makes me a better carpenter than when I was wearing CLC and swinging an Estwing. 

The Tibone doesn't drive any better than my Estwing, imo. Just lighter, which is nice. 

I drink on occasion, sometimes more than others. Dropped cigarettes 5 years ago and dip 7 years ago. Have a cigar on occasion.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> It just seemed like a well thought out gun. Maybe it just fit me good, but i was shooting quads with clay pidgins. Could only ever do triples with the 480 and 37


Never had time to get into skeet. I usually do the HBA shoot right before dove season. I usually get OKAY after 100 rounds at dove season :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

To be honest I'm not into the whole hunting thing, it's been at least 5 years since I've gone out. Deer is too boring and duck is too cold :laughing:

I usually buy half a deer from a buddy, and I don't like duck so I just spend 20 bucks on clay :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

If you watch the way tibones are made on their video Im suprised they dont cost more.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

chewy said:


> If you watch the way tibones are made on their video Im suprised they dont cost more.


Yeah it's pretty cool


----------

